# Morris Mags



## rockles (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a set of older Morris Mags and the rear has a coaster brake.  Is it possible to replace the hub internals with a freewheel?


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 29, 2018)

whats the coaster brake? Bendix, shimano or suntour?
  you can use a coaster brake eliminator . Some can put in a freewheel  adapter.
   I may have one.
  Brian

    direct :

bike884@aol.com


----------



## bairdco (Jan 29, 2018)

If it's a Bendix, you can still find an "un brake" for it. Google it. I have one, but I'm saving it


----------



## rockles (Jan 29, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> whats the coaster brake? Bendix, shimano or suntour?
> you can use a coaster brake eliminator . Some can put in a freewheel  adapter.
> I may have one.
> Brian
> ...




It's a Bendix but I have another set that has a Shimano CB-E110 coaster hub on it.   Can anything be done with it?


----------



## Myke (Feb 1, 2018)

Any pictures of them?


----------

